# 508 DVR Fee



## rjs-1 (Jun 15, 2006)

508 still DVR fee,less?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, the 501, 508 and 721 currently do not have any DVR fees, but they do not lease these for new customers - you must purchase them. Some folks also got fees waived on the 7100/7200 models.


----------



## rjs-1 (Jun 15, 2006)

finniganps said:


> Yes, the 501, 508 and 721 currently do not have any DVR fees, but they do not lease these for new customers - you must purchase them. Some folks also got fees waived on the 7100/7200 models.


Thanks for the reply
I have a 7100 but never had the DVR features thru Web tv. I just bought a used 508 on the internet to replace my 7100


----------



## johnd393 (Jun 9, 2006)

rjs said:


> Thanks for the reply
> I have a 7100 but never had the DVR features thru Web tv. I just bought a used 508 on the internet to replace my 7100


I used my 7100 for a few years with no PVR function cus of the fees. After I upgraded for Hi Def the 7100 sat in the closet a couple years. Eventually I called Dish and said I would activate the 7100 as a second receiver if they would enable the PVR function with no PVR fee. They did. I pay only a extra receiver fee for the 7100.


----------



## MURF (Apr 11, 2007)

johnd393 said:


> I used my 7100 for a few years with no PVR function cus of the fees. After I upgraded for Hi Def the 7100 sat in the closet a couple years. Eventually I called Dish and said I would activate the 7100 as a second receiver if they would enable the PVR function with no PVR fee. They did. I pay only a extra receiver fee for the 7100.




I guess I'm old school, but I can't seem to part with my love/hate relationship with my original 7200 DishPlayers. I currently only want two receivers active and both of them are the 7200's. I recently had them maxed out (137GB) with some new fly Maxtors. Here are some reasons why I'll use these puppies until mpeg 4 makes them into paperweights. Back in the day these babies were way ahead of their time.

1) NO DVR FEES EVER. FREE LIFETIME PTV (PERSONAL TV).
2) UNLIMITED PAUSE AND REWIND (ONLY AFFECTED BY HARD DRIVE SPACE & 3AM UPDATE).
3) I LOVE THE FULL FUNCTION WIRELESS KEYBOARDS.
4) 30 SECOND SKIP FORWARD BUTTON (GREAT FOR FOOTBALL AND COMERCIALS).
5) UNLIMITED SEARCH PARAMETERS.
6) 300X SPEED REWIND OR FAST FORWARD.
7) THE 3 DANCING WEBTV LOGOS MESMERIZE MY KIDS AND ME.
8) SMALL TV WINDOW PRESENT WHILE BROWSING AND SEARCHING.
9) DIAL-UP WEBTV CAN PIGGYBACK ON TOP OF YOUR DIAL-UP ISP WITH SOME COOL FEATURES LIKE CAPTURING STILLS OF TV BROADCASTS. I HAVEN'T HAD DIAL-UP IN 5 YEARS, BUT LOVED THE INTERACTIVE WEBTV FEATURES TOO, ESPECIALLY ON GAME SHOWS.
10) 137 GB = ~125 HOURS OF RECORDING & THE PINK SCREEN OF DEATH IS SO MUCH FUN.


----------



## rjs-1 (Jun 15, 2006)

MURF said:


> I guess I'm old school, but I can't seem to part with my love/hate relationship with my original 7200 DishPlayers. I currently only want two receivers active and both of them are the 7200's. I recently had them maxed out (137GB) with some new fly Maxtors. Here are some reasons why I'll use these puppies until mpeg 4 makes them into paperweights. Back in the day these babies were way ahead of their time.
> 
> 1) NO DVR FEES EVER. FREE LIFETIME PTV (PERSONAL TV).
> 2) UNLIMITED PAUSE AND REWIND (ONLY AFFECTED BY HARD DRIVE SPACE & 3AM UPDATE).
> ...


I agree the interface of my 7100 is(for me) the perfect user interface for a satilite reciever. How does the free personal tv thing happen? If I could get that I'd reactivate my 7100!!


----------



## MURF (Apr 11, 2007)

rjs said:


> I agree the interface of my 7100 is(for me) the perfect user interface for a satilite reciever. How does the free personal tv thing happen? If I could get that I'd reactivate my 7100!!


I'M SORRY I DON'T SPECIFICALLY REMEMBER, BUT I WAS ABLE TO PURCHASE A LIFETIME SUBSCRIPTION TO PTV A VERY LONG TIME AGO. OH WAIT A SEC, I THINK DISH WAS HAVING A PROMOTION. YES, DISH WAS HAVING TROUBLE UNLOADING THE REST OF THE 7100/7200'S IN STOCK ACROSS THE COUNTRY SO THEY RAN A PROMO FOR CUSTOMERS WHO HAD TWO ACTIVE 7100/7200 DISHPLAYERS THEY WOULD GIVE YOU FREE PERSONAL TV FOR LIFE. SO I SHELVED MY 301 AND BOUGHT A SECOND 7200 AND GOT FREE PTV FOR LIFE.:hurah: :hurah: :hurah: GEE WHIZ THAT WAS LIKE 6 YEARS AGO. I SHOULD ADD ONE MORE REASON TO THE LIST...

11) BACK UP RECEIVERS FOR PARTS ARE CHEAP ON EBAY.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

MURF said:


> I'M SORRY I DON'T SPECIFICALLY REMEMBER, BUT I WAS ABLE TO PURCHASE A LIFETIME SUBSCRIPTION TO PTV A VERY LONG TIME AGO. OH WAIT A SEC, I THINK DISH WAS HAVING A PROMOTION. YES, DISH WAS HAVING TROUBLE UNLOADING THE REST OF THE 7100/7200'S IN STOCK ACROSS THE COUNTRY SO THEY RAN A PROMO FOR CUSTOMERS WHO HAD TWO ACTIVE 7100/7200 DISHPLAYERS THEY WOULD GIVE YOU FREE PERSONAL TV FOR LIFE. SO I SHELVED MY 301 AND BOUGHT A SECOND 7200 AND GOT FREE PTV FOR LIFE.:hurah: :hurah: :hurah: GEE WHIZ THAT WAS LIKE 6 YEARS AGO. I SHOULD ADD ONE MORE REASON TO THE LIST...
> 
> 11) BACK UP RECEIVERS FOR PARTS ARE CHEAP ON EBAY.


Murf,

Welcome to the forum. Could you turn your cap locks off? Makes reading of the posts a lot easier. One or two words in caps is acceptable for emphasis but all caps gets a bit tedious.

..Doyle


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

MURF said:


> I guess I'm old school, but I can't seem to part with my love/hate relationship with my original 7200 DishPlayers. I currently only want two receivers active and both of them are the 7200's. I recently had them maxed out (137GB) with some new fly Maxtors. Here are some reasons why I'll use these puppies until mpeg 4 makes them into paperweights. Back in the day these babies were way ahead of their time.
> 
> 1) NO DVR FEES EVER. FREE LIFETIME PTV (PERSONAL TV).
> 2) UNLIMITED PAUSE AND REWIND (ONLY AFFECTED BY HARD DRIVE SPACE & 3AM UPDATE).
> ...


i don't want to belabor this but E* at least CLAIMS the right to impose fees on the 7200/7100 in the future. There wasa lot of debate and complaining about all thsi when the "Lifetime" was redefined as 36 months. But the 36 month period has long since expired and i know of no one who has had the fee added to his account.

But that was alimited time offer. After it was over others ubs had to pay a fee--although many compalined and got it removed it.

The 501/508 is definitely fee free and I have never heard of any movement to charge one---but in an industry where a lifetime is 36 months nothing would surprise me.


----------

